
Visual Studio Code June 2016 1.3 - msoad
https://code.visualstudio.com/updates#vscode
======
Analemma_
Tabs, huzzah!

Interesting side note to this: I was alerted to this release when I got an
e-mail from the UserVoice site saying my upvote for the Tabs feature was
released because the feature was now done. I have to say, the widespread
adoption of UserVoice has been one of my favorite things about the so-called
"New Microsoft". I've had multiple UserVoice suggestions on different products
actually implemented; it seems to be the first bug/feature suggestion box from
a megacorp where there's a sense that people are actually paying attention.
Please tell any teams at Microsoft not yet using UserVoice to do it!

~~~
dsaw
Big update, absence of Tabs was killing me almost.

~~~
aarpmcgee
VS Code has always been my go-to for small projects, so I'm very happy to see
tabs. Their absence made it impossible to use for large projects.

------
girvo
I'm now using VS: Code as my daily editor, which is kind of surprising to me!
To copy a comment I posted the other day:

It's amazing to see how fast VS: Code is picking up extensions with full
autocomplete, go-to definition, and other IDE-styled features. Atom's
equivalents are rarely as nice, unless you're using Nuclide because they wrote
their own damned framework inside the editor to achieve those features! I
think it's because VS: Code's APIs are built around exposing those sorts of
features nicely and simply.

\- OCaml [0]: IntelliSense, go-to-definition, interactive debugging. This
plugin is so well done that I feel VS Code is the best editor for my OCaml
work now!

\- Nim [1]: IntelliSense, go-to-definition, linting, Nimble building
integration

\- Purescript [2]: IntelliSense, compilation, linting, quick fixes for common
errors, and type inspection

Seriously, more and more are added every day, which is just awesome. I'm still
annoyed at small UI parts of VS: Code, but honestly the functionality and
speed make it second to none in my opinion.

The only thing I'm left wanting is more powerful PHP IntelliSense, as the
current implementation (and the Crane extension) are still lacking compared
to, say, Komodo Edit (or SublimeCodeIntel which uses Komodo Edit's CodeIntel
handling)

\---

[0]
[https://marketplace.visualstudio.com/items?itemName=hackwaly...](https://marketplace.visualstudio.com/items?itemName=hackwaly.ocaml)

[1]
[https://marketplace.visualstudio.com/items?itemName=kosz78.n...](https://marketplace.visualstudio.com/items?itemName=kosz78.nim)

[2]
[https://marketplace.visualstudio.com/items?itemName=nwolvers...](https://marketplace.visualstudio.com/items?itemName=nwolverson.ide-
purescript)

------
msoad
If you're an Atom or ST user, give VSCode a shot. It has a few amazing
features that I really like. For example JSON Schema based suggestions when
editing JSON files or amazingly smart JavaScript engine are the ones I
remember.

------
lewisl9029
> Global Search and Replace

Finally! This was the only reason why I had to keep Atom around.

------
antonmaju
Working Files panel is fine, but Tabs is really natural. One of the features
that I'm used to in other text editors /IDEs.

~~~
yAnonymous
It's good to have both. Tabs are nice, but they stop being useful when you're
working on large projects with many open files.

------
anhnhoktvn
After using vscode without tabs for a month, now, I find it's hard to come
back to tabs (and preview mode too).

